# How many is too many?



## wadesdynasty (Oct 16, 2012)

I wanna ask how many tanks is too many? I'm just a beginner and i have a 29g, 44g,110g and just picked up a 75g off cl. and of course my girl is looking at me like I'm crazy lol. but i don't even have the 75 up and running yet and is planning a project on building a 200 plus tank. i even wanna build a small pond outside for goldfish, i guess so the local kids to see.I'm feel like an addict, if i see a nice setup at a cheap price i want it and mentally trying how to figure out where i could put it. Or i go into the lfs i always see something i can incorporate into a tank. So you veterans can help you been there already, when do you have too many tanks? is there a rehab for this?FA or sumn?


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

I think you have too many tanks, when it comes time for maintenance (water changing, cleaning filters etc.) and you procrastinate because of the amount of work and time it takes.


----------



## wadesdynasty (Oct 16, 2012)

time is not an issue because I'm retired and have time to keep em up. i hear about ppl with multiple tanks in their spare rooms or basements, what's the difference? i do plan on shutting down the smaller ones eventually someday as my knowledge of the species grows, and my stock multiplies.


----------



## Kerrin (Oct 17, 2012)

If somebody told you that 10 tanks was to many would you stop at 10? what if the next person said 15? or 5? Only you can answer the question of "how many tanks is too many", because for everyone else this will be a different number. If you don't feel like you have to many, and you have the time to maintain your tanks and care for you fish, then I think you should have as many tanks as allows you to keep the fish you want!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

After years of water changes...a gazillion tanks does become not so much fun to maintain if you have too many. People with fish rooms are more likely to have automatic water changers and other maintenance equipment.


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

I haven't been in the hobby all that long and have gone from wanting to try everything to finally being content with my little niche. Keep the species you are passionate about, others become a chore.


----------



## Yael (Nov 25, 2012)

Too many is when you can no longer adequately care for them or afford to keep them properly.


----------



## jonathantc08 (Nov 16, 2012)

think of how much attention you can give to a single tank to make it the perfect environment for your fish. Not saying you couldn't give 3 tanks the same attention (but ask yourself if you're willing to.) My opinion is to keep 2 tank of about the same size or one Large and one Medium, make the large one a show tank and keep your favorite fish in there. Your second tank can also look nice but think of it as an elaborate hospital tank, put less fish and not your expensive stock in it and that way any single fish you need to remove from your bigger (show tank) you can remove and still have him in a nice tank. This only works if both tanks have the same water parameters of course!

and the pond, well you only need 1...


----------



## wadesdynasty (Oct 16, 2012)

well thanks for your opinions but i guess I'll get to a point where I'm burned out or we'll give out of space lol. But right now I'm still enjoying my tanks and the learning experiences. It is amazing of how some people see that's its a person's free will to do what they want and others feel there's a limit. I told my better half tonight that i when i gave out of house space i would build a building out back and start all over with all big tanks lol. The way i look at it is that i could be do a lot worse with my time and money.but I'm not out chasing women or drugs so what if i spend every dime i have on tanks and fish as long as I'm not hurting anyone and my fish are taken care of.


----------



## Yael (Nov 25, 2012)

you don't have kids yet I'm guessing


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

As long as your obligations are done before the hobby (financial and devotion of time to your family) there should be no problem. It's when the fish come before the new refrigerator or the roof or finishing the bathroom renovation project that the problems start.


----------



## wadesdynasty (Oct 16, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> As long as your obligations are done before the hobby (financial and devotion of time to your family) there should be no problem. It's when the fish come before the new refrigerator or the roof or finishing the bathroom renovation project that the problems start.


lol we don't do that many fish but totally understand what you saying. But if you ever lived with a woman you know that's not going to happen.My cars might take priority but fish never will, right now they are my peace of mind, i enjoy them and keeps my mind occupied.But i'm enjoying trying to recognize the different species. I never knew they was so many. I've even gotten a little trade fry to my lfs deal to get store credits to save on fish,food,med etc.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

We've all been there, wanting just one more, then one more. I try to top it at 10, because I am not retired (jealous!). I curretly have 5. 220, 120, 55, and 2 10 gallons, and a couple of empties in the garage. But, plans in the next few months to add a 75.


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

Half the fun is setting up the new ones.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm trying to remain content redoing the old ones every 2 years or so. I have 8 tanks and I've got an auto water changer partially installed.

Only 3 are in the public areas. The rest are in the weight/exercise room.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Yael said:


> you don't have kids yet I'm guessing


 :lol:

Poster already said they are retired... I'm thinking they "might" just be past the having kids stage.

Too many tanks, are when it is no longer fun, and you can't maintain them properly.


----------



## Yael (Nov 25, 2012)

ok, grandkids


----------



## wadesdynasty (Oct 16, 2012)

Floridagirl said:


> We've all been there, wanting just one more, then one more. I try to top it at 10, because I am not retired (jealous!). I curretly have 5. 220, 120, 55, and 2 10 gallons, and a couple of empties in the garage. But, plans in the next few months to add a 75.


I'm in the same boat, seems like i can always use 1 more lol , how does your tanks do in the garage? i know it has to be a little colder out there


----------



## wadesdynasty (Oct 16, 2012)

Fogelhund said:


> Yael said:
> 
> 
> > you don't have kids yet I'm guessing
> ...


yea my kids are young adults, 2 in college and my baby is a senior so I'll have even more space next year when she leaves for school lol maybe less money to spend on fish if tuition gets any higher.


----------

